# Do you care about nappies being for their 'correct' gender?



## jen1604

Is anyone else completely not bothered by it? :shrug:

So far baby has a pink Itti, a danube (pink patterned) Itti and a Bambooty with strawberries on.

Lennon has a baby pink Tutto and had a flowery nappy until I sold it this morning to buy newborn nappies ;)

I probably wouldn't put them in a nappy that said Princess on it but that's my limit :p Ditto if I had girls,I would put them in 'boyish' nappies. They're babies,they don't care what colour nappies they're wearing and if I like the colour/print,I'll probably buy it.

What does everyone else do about gender 'specific' nappies?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nope not bothered, Alex has a flowery Issy and cherrylicious easyfit


----------



## jen1604

Arcanegirl said:


> Nope not bothered, Alex has a flowery Issy and cherrylicious easyfit

See I wouldn't even consider cherrylicious to be for a girl and it confuses me that people think it is! It's a fruit..since when weren't men/boys allowed fruit?!


----------



## Rachel_C

I've always put the girls in whatever I like. If my second had been a boy, he would have been in his sister's old nappies - probably 75%+ are quite 'girly'. I was going to dress him in his sister's old clothes too, well probably only vests under stuff and sleepsuits for around the house :)


----------



## Eala

I don't "do" gender distinctions when it comes to clothes, unless it does say something on it like "Dude" or "princess" (like Jen said, really). But I have bought and dressed Roo in boy's clothes before, and she has plenty of blue and/or "boyish" nappies. When I had her in Bambootys, she had all the train and airplane ones. Her new bedroom is blue with airplanes and hot air balloons and stuff on the walls ;)

If I had a boy, I don't know if I'd quite buy girl's clothes for him, but then, I rarely buy the "cutesy" girl's stuff for Roo anyway :rofl: And as for nappies, I can't see myself not using flowery ones or pink ones on a boy - it just doesn't bother me :shrug:

Our first pram was blue and grey, and people assumed Roo was a boy all the time. I would just correct them and move on, it wasn't a big deal to me :shrug:

I'm not totally averse to pink, just don't see it as the be-all and end-all when it comes to girls ;)


----------



## princess_bump

as you probably no jen i'm a big pink fan, so if summer had been a boy, he'd of def had pink nappies :D for sum, i just buy what i like nappy wise, what ever colour, so i too don't ever go for the 'thats for a boy' etc :D


----------



## discoclare

dd has blue nappies and i love the bambooty print with planes, though i am also a sucker for girly prints


----------



## mommyof3co

I had some girly ones when he was a newborn but now I just stick to boyish/gender neutral ones


----------



## Thumper

I lve girly stuff on boys :) Billy rocked his pink itti, and his Danube one. DH and I both buy him pink clothes, bright pink though, not a fan of baby pink on anyone. In fact I'd say I probably avoid dressing him in blue as it's not bright enough for me! Plus it's so predictable. A few of billys nappies are 'boyish' but that's not deliberate and most are unisex with a few 'girly'.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

No, I have bought most of my nappies pre loved and if a nappy was what I wanted at the price I wanted, I bought it whether it was girly or boyish. I have some pink, I do like pink, but I like blue, yellow, green etc too, I like a mixture, I mean after using boring sposies 90% of the time with Ruby I am looking for a bit of variety this time round!


----------



## mandarhino

Nope not bothered. Probably about 80% of DD's old clothes from 0-12 months are unisex for a potential future child. Stash of nappies are 90% unisex (well to me as I would also put a boy in bright pink).


----------



## Maid Marian

meeee :wave:

Girls wearing blue/green/brown seems to be acceptabe, but boys wearing pink/purple/etc seems to be seen as odd and not really right. I say POO to that! My boy looks great in "girly" colours! :smug:


----------



## modo

I put Bobby in girly nappies. He had a danube itti, a pink cupcake wee notions, a pink sunset issy bear night nappy etc I sold a lot of these nappies because I wanted more btp so that Beany can eventually share the stash too. 

He is mostly in BG organics (mostly artist prints) and tots bots Easyfits (the colours). Will get some more organics and or flips in the new prints including lovelace.


----------



## LaRockera

I'm not into colour stereotyping either. Most people I speak to ask me if I've bought enough 'pink' clothes yet- the truth is, we barely have anything in pink, and it's always in conjunction with another colour (like brown or blue or something). Most of the stuff I've bought are yellows and oranges and greens, and her nursery will be decorated accordingly. I'm really not into the girly pink philosophy at all. :haha:

Anyhow, her nappies are mostly neutral colours. I have a pink BG AIO, and then the TotsBots cherrylicious and the BG Lovelace, but like someone else said, I don't really see them as 'girly' designs either. Most of the stuff Xanthe will be wearing will be used by her little brother or sister in the future (apart from the dresses obviously, if the second baby turns out to be a boy:haha:).

PS. My two favourite nappies so far are the Blueberries' Owl pattern, and Albert by BG, to give you an idea.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Nope I don't. I have purple diapers that ds2 wears. I only have boys and with next baby I won't know the gender until he/she is born, so I'm going to buy whatever diapers I find cute. I know I'm getting some airplane ones since DH is a Pilot and most would say that is for a boy, but if we have a girl she'll be wearing them. And I want to get some purples, pinks, reds etc that look more "girly" but if we have a boy he'll be wearing them. I don't like gender rules, there are no rules that boys can't like flowers and girls can't like trucks.


----------



## Sew_Sweet

No - I wouldn't put my boy in girlie diapers. I don't see what the point of it would be when I can buy him boy styles. I mean really - why would you do that?


----------



## Blah11

not really. i try to get boyish ones but i accidently bought a pistachio super brite wrap not noticing the pink spots on it and he will be wearing it anyway :shrug: he has a purple gelato blueberry too which is questionably girly.


----------



## Sam Pearson

Not bothered a bit. I never minded if people got my kids gender wrong. My boy was very "pretty", rosy cheeks, big blue eyes, very red lips and most thought he was a girl but elderly women always knew he was a boy. My eldest girl is very big and strong for her age and good with ball skills so often got referred to as a boy. I never bothered correcting them.

My 21yo loves pink and always has. He always chooses hot pink everything - pencil cases, back pack, clothes. He even dyed his hair pink once. He got teased something chronic when attending school and the other boys called him "girl" but he didn't care and thought they were idiots. Besides, he was the one with girlfriends when they were still too awkward to even talk to girls. 

My dh looks fantastic in pink, purple, lilac. Again, the men at his workplace tease him about it. He earns more money than them so I reckon it's all they have to make themselves feel better. 

My girls fav colours are dd1 Orange and black, dd2 green and grey, dd3 green and purple but all of them have gone through a pink phase. 

Actually, I'm the one with hang ups. I love pink but feel that I'm too old and it's a girls colour so I avoid buying it and go for more womanly colours so as not to feel foolish. That seems very silly even to myself when I write it down.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I don't mind and I am sure that Airy will wear whatever I like even if it's a boy one. Some that I have seen are really cute.


----------



## sun

I have a girl and a boy so they just wear what I pull out of the drawer! :haha:


----------



## JShaw

Blah11 said:


> not really. i try to get boyish ones but i accidently bought a pistachio super brite wrap not noticing the pink spots on it and he will be wearing it anyway :shrug:

I did the exact same thing! I thought the pink spots on the pistachio looked red online. Hubby asked that we can return it if we had a boy, but we ended up with a girl anyway. Although my son has several purple diapers and hubby put one of DD's pink minky diapers on him in the dark once after he mentioned the purple was too girly on him. :haha: I'm not bothered by the girly colours on my boy, he even gets mistaken for a girl if he wears his red sweater with cars on it!


----------



## Kess

Gender stereotyping drives me mad. There's no real difference at this age, and even what differences there are later (e.g. girls generally have better fine motor skills and boys generally have better gross motor skills) don't have any association with colours or particular things like flowers, butterflies or trucks.

My boy doesn't have any pink, but that's because I hate, loathe and detest the colour, not because he's a boy. If he decides he likes it when he's old enough to have a say over his clothes he can have it. My hubby looks very good in baby pink and lilac shirts. My son does does have purple nappies and clothes, and cherry and butterfly prints. Equally any girl I have will not have pink either unless she wants it when she's old enough, and will wear many of Ro's old clothes - he's mostly got bright colours and jungle type prints, and dungarees.

My one hang-up, that I would love to get over but the arguments with people around me would be possibly not worth it, is clothes that are _really _girly. I bought some lovely trousers before we found out the sex, that have little flowers embroidered on, and I didn't put Ro in them. I also saw a lovely pair of dungarees the other day that had flowers embroidered and I'm kind of kicking myself for not getting them - I mean, flowers themselves are hermaphrodite, why are they considered girly??


----------



## Rachel_C

Sew_Sweet said:


> No - I wouldn't put my boy in girlie diapers. I don't see what the point of it would be when I can buy him boy styles. I mean really - why would you do that?

So do you think that pink or flowers are only for girls? Why? Pink is a nice colour (well I like it anyway), boys can like pink so surely they can wear pink? It's pretty closed minded to think otherwise IMO. And what's a boy style? My LO loves cars. Is that wrong because she's a girl?


----------



## mandarhino

My DH has 3 lilac coloured shirts and two pink ones. I can't see him putting up any objection to putting a boy in those colours. Personally I wouldn't use those exact colours as I don't like pastels. But fuchsia and a rich purple are lovely. 

I don't get why purple is considered a 'girl' colour. My daughter wore / wears a lot of purple and when she was little she always, always got boy comments when in purple.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Lo has both 'girly' and 'boyish' nappies in a variety of colours.
If I was to have a boy in the future then he would be wearing the lot of them. TBH though I would probablly try and keep the ones that I class as really 'girly' for at home and the more neutral and 'boyish' ones for when out.


----------



## jen1604

Rachel_C said:


> Sew_Sweet said:
> 
> 
> No - I wouldn't put my boy in girlie diapers. I don't see what the point of it would be when I can buy him boy styles. I mean really - why would you do that?
> 
> So do you think that pink or flowers are only for girls? Why? Pink is a nice colour (well I like it anyway), boys can like pink so surely they can wear pink? It's pretty closed minded to think otherwise IMO. And what's a boy style? My LO loves cars. Is that wrong because she's a girl?Click to expand...

This :thumbup:

I like pink, why not put a boy in it?! I think it's crazy that colours are considered gender specific. Why do we need to have such a separation of 'boys things' and 'girls things' at such a young age?


----------



## Blah11

its weird cos I put my daughter in all sorts of colours - a lot of pink but also lots of blue and dark greens cs she really suits them but I wouldnt put Roman in pink :shrug: (although he does have a plaid shirt with pink in it when hes older).


----------



## Thumper

I hate putting Billy in anything with trucks and diggers on it. Not keen on dinosaurs either. What's wrong with flowers? Grrrr drives me mad. Plus I see waaaay more girl clothes I like than boy's. Why is a lion boyish but a butterfly (an insect!) is girly? Makes no sense.


----------



## Blah11

aw i love dino stuff :blush:


----------



## Rachel_C

Thumper said:


> I hate putting Billy in anything with trucks and diggers on it. Not keen on dinosaurs either. What's wrong with flowers? Grrrr drives me mad. Plus I see waaaay more girl clothes I like than boy's. Why is a lion boyish but a butterfly (an insect!) is girly? Makes no sense.

I always think boys' clothes are much nicer in shops. The grass is always greener on the other side :haha:


----------



## Thumper

Rachel_C said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> I hate putting Billy in anything with trucks and diggers on it. Not keen on dinosaurs either. What's wrong with flowers? Grrrr drives me mad. Plus I see waaaay more girl clothes I like than boy's. Why is a lion boyish but a butterfly (an insect!) is girly? Makes no sense.
> 
> I always think boys' clothes are much nicer in shops. The grass is always greener on the other side :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: you're probably right! I only like the brightly coloured striped dresses in the girly stuff. And tights! I love tights. Probably why Billy spends his life in leggings :blush: wish they did boys clothes with rainbows on them. God knows why rainbows are girly :shrug:


----------



## Sew_Sweet

My husband would have me committed I think if I brought out our bouncing baby boy in a flower diaper. I think that'd probably be the end of cloth diapering actually. LOL. Not that I would! I mean I guess I could see someone doing this around the house if you had a previous kid or more than one kid and you are just sharing diapers. But it would seem kind of strange to go out of your way to buy gender specific diapers for the opposite. 

Hey if my baby boy someday wants to wear panties, bras and dresses and go to drag competition I'll be right there cheering him on - but I'm not going to make that kind of decision for him~!


----------



## Rachel_C

But it's not about drag and I think lots of people would find it kind of insulting that you think so! Personally I find it a very outdated and rather primitive idea that certain colours or patterns are for boys or girls, although I guess if you went back further than a couple of hundred years I bet they wouldn't have such silly ideas. WHY is pink for girls? Is there something about it that means you need girl bits to wear it? Or why should only girls like flowers?


----------



## mandarhino

Thumper said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> I hate putting Billy in anything with trucks and diggers on it. Not keen on dinosaurs either. What's wrong with flowers? Grrrr drives me mad. Plus I see waaaay more girl clothes I like than boy's. Why is a lion boyish but a butterfly (an insect!) is girly? Makes no sense.
> 
> I always think boys' clothes are much nicer in shops. The grass is always greener on the other side :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: you're probably right! I only like the brightly coloured striped dresses in the girly stuff. And tights! I love tights. Probably why Billy spends his life in leggings :blush: wish they did boys clothes with rainbows on them. God knows why rainbows are girly :shrug:Click to expand...

There's lots of rainbow stripes available which I view as totally unisex. I prefer stripes to rainbows myself. I'm patiently waiting for my daughter to grow into her rainbow striped waterproof trousers. I fear it will be another year before they fit as she's such a short arse. 

Penguins - she had a penguin top that I loved. However everyone always made the boy comment. Who decided that penguins = boys? 

Regarding boys in leggings - I had a stupid moment at soft play this week where there was a child playing with my own. I assumed a female child due to long hair in pony tail and blue top and navy leggings. I figured it a rambunctious girl, who my daughter was enjoying playing with very much, doing lots of rough and tumble style play. Eventually after lots of play, we asked for a name. It was very obviously a boy's name so we just assumed we misheard it. I was then talking to his mum a bit later who said 'you do know he's a boy right?' And I had to mumble um yeah, I wasn't sure at first and then figured it out. :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

So a boy playing with pink toys, barbies etc going to make him want to dress in drag or make him gay?
Or a girl playing with action men and football is going to make her a lesbian...well that didnt come out tru for me :haha:

100+ years ago pink was the boys stereotype colour, funny how things change!


----------



## Maid Marian

_The general rule these days is that girls are more likely to wear pink and boys are more likely to wear blue. But that wasnt always the case. In 1918, an article in 'Ladies Home Journal' advised: The generally accepted rule is pink for the boys, and blue for the girls. The reason is that pink, being a more decided and stronger color, is more suitable for the boy, while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl.
In 1927, department stores were still suggesting pink for boys. The current fashion didnt get established until the 1940s.

The fascinating thing is how slippery the color-gender link is. It seems so hard-wired, but the link between pink and femininity may be just a cultural construct._

:winkwink:


----------



## Eala

As others have said, pink was associated with boys as recently as the 1940s. It was seen as being closer to red (ie the colour of blood), thus was a war-like, masculine colour. Blue was associated with the Virgin Mary (who is normally depicted wearing blue) and thus was seen as a gir's colour.

I don't think it's anything to do with deliberately going out and saying "Well, I am definitely going to buy my son something girly/my daughter something boyish!". It's more about "If I see a print or a piece of clothing I like, then I'm going to buy it, and not feel that I have to subscribe to whatever society/the media tell me, or conform to any gender stereotypes."


----------



## Sam Pearson

Meh...toys are toys and nappies are nappies and colours are colours. Males don't have any ownersip of certain colours or toys or patterns nor do females.

Wearing dresses doesn't necessarily mean you are a drag queen either. My male friend who frequently wears dresses certainly isn't a drag queen. He is gay but plenty of hetro men wear dresses, too and there are also plenty of hetro drag queens working just like any other father to support their families.

I think when most mothers put a nappy of any colour/pattern on a child of any gender they are simply making sure they catch the poos and wees not making a social statement although in some circles the femenist Mums I know deliberately go against societies allocation of blue for boys and pink for girls as a way of counteracting that stance.


----------



## Sam Pearson

Until they were two and started choosing their own clothing I dressed my kids in clothing targeted at their gender most of the time unless I was low on clean clothes in which case they got dressed in whatever was appropriate for the weather.

But I have found the stories of parents raising their children gender neutral facinating and it does highlight how hung up most of us are about blue for boys and pink for girls.

Parents keep child's gender secret
https://www.thestar.com/iphone/article/995112?sms_ss=twitter&at_xt=4dd7c29d1e6fd1c1,0

Swedish parents keep 2-year-old's gender secret
https://www.thelocal.se/20232/20090623/#

Some of the comments are as interesting as the articles.

It would be wonderful if we were all free of being put in a box based on gender.


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Rachel_C said:


> But it's not about drag and I think lots of people would find it kind of insulting that you think so! Personally I find it a very outdated and rather primitive idea that certain colours or patterns are for boys or girls, although I guess if you went back further than a couple of hundred years I bet they wouldn't have such silly ideas. WHY is pink for girls? Is there something about it that means you need girl bits to wear it? Or why should only girls like flowers?

I don't think it's about drag. That's not what I said at all actually, at least it isn't how I meant it. Not to mention that I didn't bring drag up as something negative - I brought it up because at that point in a boys life it would be his personal choice to dress as a girl. However, as a baby, well he doesn't have that choice. 

To me, a pink diaper says "girl". That's what I would assume if I saw a baby in a pink flowered diaper. I don't think I am crazy for thinking that way - I think that would be a normal assumption. 

If you want to put your boy in pink flowers - go for it. All I said is I'm not putting mine in them. Why does it need to turn into a fight? I don't get that either...

It's more of a personal decision for me rather than what other people might perceive. My boy is a boy so I'll dress him like a boy - not a girl. Now if someone walked up to me on the street and said "oh what a cute little girl!" I really wouldn't care about that either. It happened plenty actually with my girl when she was a baby. I just have a personal preference to dress my child as the gender that they are.


----------



## Rachel_C

Sew_Sweet said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> But it's not about drag and I think lots of people would find it kind of insulting that you think so! Personally I find it a very outdated and rather primitive idea that certain colours or patterns are for boys or girls, although I guess if you went back further than a couple of hundred years I bet they wouldn't have such silly ideas. WHY is pink for girls? Is there something about it that means you need girl bits to wear it? Or why should only girls like flowers?
> 
> I don't think it's about drag. That's not what I said at all actually, at least it isn't how I meant it. Not to mention that I didn't bring drag up as something negative - I brought it up because at that point in a boys life it would be his personal choice to dress as a girl. However, as a baby, well he doesn't have that choice.
> 
> To me, a pink diaper says "girl". That's what I would assume if I saw a baby in a pink flowered diaper. I don't think I am crazy for thinking that way - I think that would be a normal assumption.
> 
> If you want to put your boy in pink flowers - go for it. All I said is I'm not putting mine in them. Why does it need to turn into a fight? I don't get that either...
> 
> It's more of a personal decision for me rather than what other people might perceive. My boy is a boy so I'll dress him like a boy - not a girl. Now if someone walked up to me on the street and said "oh what a cute little girl!" I really wouldn't care about that either. It happened plenty actually with my girl when she was a baby. I just have a personal preference to dress my child as the gender that they are.Click to expand...

I wasn't trying to fight :)

I'm just really interested in why you think some colours/patterns are girly. Yes it's a cultural norm, but so is/was a woman being chained to the kitchen sink and we've fought against that lovely old idea for years now. I think we should be doing the same with everything! Of course, I do believe that there are real differences between men and women, men are generally physically stronger and women are often better at multitasking for example, both because of the way our bodies/brains differ, but I don't think there's anything 'real' about colour/patterns that makes them girly or boyish, the same as there's nothing about black that makes it about death or white about weddings (IIRC in some cultures white is the colour for death and red is the colour for weddings). If there's nothing about it that makes pink really a girl colour, I think we should try to avoid using it like that.


----------



## Sam Pearson

I wasn't trying to fight either but we are all entitled to join in a public discussion.

We are all making decisions for our babies when we choose each day what we dress them in, at least until they are old enough to make decisons for themselves. I find it curious that you only feel comfortable putting your baby in the perceived gender ccorrect colours particularly when your baby wouldn't even know the difference.


----------



## minties

It's something that is there to contain piss and shit. So no, I don't care what it looks like! Sorry to be crude, but seriously...it's a mobile toilet, not a hat or a pair of trousers.


----------



## teal

It wouldn't bother me. I suppose most of our nappies are neutral (and maybe a few boyish blues) but it's really because I like greens :D I do have a purple one and some peachy ones. The gen y wrap I bought (and didn't get on with) was a bit on the floral side :haha:


----------



## pinklightbulb

I'm another whose OH would flip his lid if I dressed my boys in pink, I'd rather not just to avoid the fight over it. I don't really see the point in dressing them in pink anyway, not all gender stereotypes are evil, it just makes it easy to tell a boy from a girl to me.


----------



## jen1604

Sew_Sweet said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> But it's not about drag and I think lots of people would find it kind of insulting that you think so! Personally I find it a very outdated and rather primitive idea that certain colours or patterns are for boys or girls, although I guess if you went back further than a couple of hundred years I bet they wouldn't have such silly ideas. WHY is pink for girls? Is there something about it that means you need girl bits to wear it? Or why should only girls like flowers?
> 
> I don't think it's about drag. That's not what I said at all actually, at least it isn't how I meant it. Not to mention that I didn't bring drag up as something negative - I brought it up because at that point in a boys life it would be his personal choice to dress as a girl. However, as a baby, well he doesn't have that choice.
> 
> To me, a pink diaper says "girl". That's what I would assume if I saw a baby in a pink flowered diaper. I don't think I am crazy for thinking that way - I think that would be a normal assumption.
> 
> If you want to put your boy in pink flowers - go for it. All I said is I'm not putting mine in them. Why does it need to turn into a fight? I don't get that either...
> 
> It's more of a personal decision for me rather than what other people might perceive. My boy is a boy so I'll dress him like a boy - not a girl. Now if someone walked up to me on the street and said "oh what a cute little girl!" I really wouldn't care about that either. It happened plenty actually with my girl when she was a baby. *I just have a personal preference to dress my child as the gender that they are*.Click to expand...

I think you might have missed the point a tiny bit. 

Nobody is saying they want to dress their baby as the opposite gender. More saying well why does what nappy your baby wears determine your babies gender? Why can't girls wear diggers and boys wear flowers? My 3 year old girly loves Fireman Sam and my 2 year old boy often plays with the dolls in the house. Why do we have to put children into little gender restricted boxes so early? So as you said,if you saw a boy in a flowery nappy you would assume he was a girl and pointed out that was a 'normal assumption'. True,it probably is,but why does it need to be?

I love all the points you've made ladies :thumbup: I don't think I even think that deeply into it,I'm more like 'I like this nappy,you're too small to choose and I do believe I'm paying so you'll wear it' :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

mandarhino said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> I hate putting Billy in anything with trucks and diggers on it. Not keen on dinosaurs either. What's wrong with flowers? Grrrr drives me mad. Plus I see waaaay more girl clothes I like than boy's. Why is a lion boyish but a butterfly (an insect!) is girly? Makes no sense.
> 
> I always think boys' clothes are much nicer in shops. The grass is always greener on the other side :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: you're probably right! I only like the brightly coloured striped dresses in the girly stuff. And tights! I love tights. Probably why Billy spends his life in leggings :blush: wish they did boys clothes with rainbows on them. God knows why rainbows are girly :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> There's lots of rainbow stripes available which I view as totally unisex. I prefer stripes to rainbows myself. I'm patiently waiting for my daughter to grow into her rainbow striped waterproof trousers. I fear it will be another year before they fit as she's such a short arse.
> 
> Penguins - she had a penguin top that I loved. However everyone always made the boy comment. Who decided that penguins = boys?
> 
> Regarding boys in leggings - I had a stupid moment at soft play this week where there was a child playing with my own. I assumed a female child due to long hair in pony tail and blue top and navy leggings. I figured it a rambunctious girl, who my daughter was enjoying playing with very much, doing lots of rough and tumble style play. Eventually after lots of play, we asked for a name. It was very obviously a boy's name so we just assumed we misheard it. I was then talking to his mum a bit later who said 'you do know he's a boy right?' And I had to mumble um yeah, I wasn't sure at first and then figured it out. :dohh:Click to expand...

I love rainbow stripes at the moment! This is top of my baby clothes want list -- https://www.next.co.uk/x492886s2 So stripey and cute.


----------



## Thumper

JENNNNN! I'm sooo going to have to get that for Billy. Stop making me buy stuff!


----------



## modo

I have an aunt who is totally pyscho she would not let her daughters wear trousers when they were kids "in case they became lesbians" and would not tie her son's hair back off his face "in case it made him gay"!

Never mind the homophobia (she will never change) what concerns me is the stupidity!


----------



## Elphaba

Most of our nappies are 'gender neutral' colours. I'm not a massive fan of pink generally (well, I wear deep pink myself as it suits me but I don't tend to pick other things in pink) so it doesn't really come into it whether I think it's 'appropriate' to dress Xavier in it. I'd like the new purple flip when that comes out though! I'd also like a cherrylicious Easyfit as I love the print but we don't massively get on with those nappies now so I won't bother.

I'm not massively into very 'girly' nappies though - pink, flowers, frills - so even if I have a girl in future she probably won't get them lol.


----------



## Hayley90

I push the boundaries as much as i can!

Harrison has a danube tutto, and has had a fuchsia itti. It was me that you sold the Roses issy to, so.... :rofl:

He wears tights, rainbow legwarmers, he has a rainbows/clouds print romper suit... wears an amber necklace and has almost shoulder length curly blonde hair. Close friends call him a gayby :lol:

x


----------



## Snuffy

It wouldn't bother me per se - in fact I told DH I was fully prepared to use Amy's pink BGs on Ollie back when we found out we were having a boy. 

However if I need to sell a few to buy other nappies it makes sense to me to sell on the pink BGs that we have first (I only have 6 of them anyway). 

According to Mothercare's website, the yellow BG's are "girl colours". I don't particularly see why and Ollie will be wearing those.


----------



## mandarhino

Hayley90 said:


> I push the boundaries as much as i can!
> 
> Harrison has a danube tutto, and has had a fuchsia itti. It was me that you sold the Roses issy to, so.... :rofl:
> 
> He wears tights, rainbow legwarmers, he has a rainbows/clouds print romper suit... wears an amber necklace and has almost shoulder length curly blonde hair. Close friends call him a gayby :lol:
> 
> x

Is that a Brights & Stripes romper? I love that pattern and think it is pretty GN myself. I missed my chance to buy the zip up jumper at TK Maxx and really regret it.


----------



## ke29

I always but gender neutral nappies, I got some free ebays which have flowers on which I first I wasnt fond of putting him in but now im not bothered. Noone can see them under his clothes!!


----------



## Hayley90

mandarhino said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> I push the boundaries as much as i can!
> 
> Harrison has a danube tutto, and has had a fuchsia itti. It was me that you sold the Roses issy to, so.... :rofl:
> 
> He wears tights, rainbow legwarmers, he has a rainbows/clouds print romper suit... wears an amber necklace and has almost shoulder length curly blonde hair. Close friends call him a gayby :lol:
> 
> x
> 
> Is that a Brights & Stripes romper? I love that pattern and think it is pretty GN myself. I missed my chance to buy the zip up jumper at TK Maxx and really regret it.Click to expand...

it was indeed!! they apparently sell blue ones, but i only saw the red so got that. he got called a 'she' 6 times that day. Also the day that the 'gayby' nickname was born! :lol:


----------



## Lottie86

Weenotions have an embroidery that says "Real men wear pink" I sooooo need that on a hot pink minkee nappy for Findlay!


----------



## vaniilla

I guess it depends on what people class as girly or masculine, LO wears a lot of colourful clothes, flowery nappies, a teething necklace, long hair etc but to me none of that is feminine its unisex and if our next lo is a girl she'll wear lo's blue nappies as it's just a colour.


----------



## Hayley90

Lottie86 said:


> Weenotions have an embroidery that says "Real men wear pink" I sooooo need that on a hot pink minkee nappy for Findlay!

We have that :lol: black minkee outer, hot pink inner! x


----------



## Thumper

I just googled 'Brights and Stripes' :dohh: I love their stuff! Must buy more clothes....


----------



## Hayley90

They are lovely!! I will probably be selling the romper on, as we dont have anything else to go with it. 

Funny thing was, he wore it at bluewater and someone asked me if i was gay, and it was a gay pride outfit :dohh: I said that i wasnt, and it wasnt, but thanks for the compliment :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

Hayley90 said:


> They are lovely!! I will probably be selling the romper on, as we dont have anything else to go with it.
> 
> Funny thing was, he wore it at bluewater and someone asked me if i was gay, and it was a gay pride outfit :dohh: I said that i wasnt, and it wasnt, but thanks for the compliment :rofl:

Pick me! Pick me!
I call Billy a gaybe too :D I think people assume I dress him in rainbows because of my lesbo past but I just like them. And the rainbow is actually a symbol for Freedom, not specifically gay rights. And they are sooooo purdy :kiss:


----------



## Hayley90

Thumper said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> They are lovely!! I will probably be selling the romper on, as we dont have anything else to go with it.
> 
> Funny thing was, he wore it at bluewater and someone asked me if i was gay, and it was a gay pride outfit :dohh: I said that i wasnt, and it wasnt, but thanks for the compliment :rofl:
> 
> Pick me! Pick me!
> I call Billy a gaybe too :D I think people assume I dress him in rainbows because of my lesbo past but I just like them. And the rainbow is actually a symbol for Freedom, not specifically gay rights. And they are sooooo purdy :kiss:Click to expand...

i think its a 12-18 so you're welcome to it!! I will dig it out later and check for you. I love it too, its just the right mix of colour/unique/cuteness, but he's growing out of it now, and I doubt i'll need it for a loooong while doe #2 :( 

x


----------



## Thumper

:wohoo: Bring on the gabies!


----------



## vaniilla

this shop is great for colourful clothes :flower:

https://www.loveitloveitloveit.co.uk/
https://www.tobytiger.co.uk/delivery_info.html


----------



## Hayley90

loveitloveitloveit is brilliant, they are on fb too, really good at customer service. toby tiger is one of my faaaaves, harrison had so much when he was little but grew out of it all so fast :(


----------



## 17thy

I don't care. Em has "boy" colored ones, and I'm sure the newb will be in her old things now and then even if he or she is a boy, it doesn't matter they are babies lol. Idk if I'd call my kid a "gaybie" though. I'd just tell someone to suck a fat one if they didn't like how my child was dressed as far as specific "gender" colors go.


----------



## vaniilla

Hayley90 said:


> loveitloveitloveit is brilliant, they are on fb too, really good at customer service. toby tiger is one of my faaaaves, harrison had so much when he was little but grew out of it all so fast :(

do you know any other sites that you'd recommend? I'd love to find a shop that does one off pieces but the rare ones I've seen have been for silly amounts :wacko:


----------



## Hayley90

vaniilla said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> loveitloveitloveit is brilliant, they are on fb too, really good at customer service. toby tiger is one of my faaaaves, harrison had so much when he was little but grew out of it all so fast :(
> 
> do you know any other sites that you'd recommend? I'd love to find a shop that does one off pieces but the rare ones I've seen have been for silly amounts :wacko:Click to expand...

I personally LOVE Molo, pricey but gorgeous photographic prints. you rarely see people wearing them. and they do ltd prints sometimes too, or they sell out so fast no one can get one haha. 

We buy all basics from Polarn o pyret... their prints are pretty funky too. 

as for one offs, youd have to find a WAHM (theres one called 'my made in england' on facebook. she does nice stuff - waiting list though ) x


----------



## jen1604

I'm just ignoring this thread now because you make me want to buy things Hayley ;)


----------



## modo

OMG I have to leave this thread or I'll have no money left :dohh:


----------



## Hayley90

jen1604 said:


> I'm just ignoring this thread now because you make me want to buy things Hayley ;)




modo said:


> OMG I have to leave this thread or I'll have no money left :dohh:

:lol: sorrrrrry :kiss:

*gets compulsive urge to spend* .....*goes to spend more money*


----------



## modo

:lol: Not your fault! We are all enablers here :haha:


----------



## Thumper

I can't stop looking at the heights and stripes page :dohh: bad thumper, BAD THUMPER!


----------



## modo

You know you want some :haha:


----------



## Thumper

It's too bloody expensive :( 
*runs off to eBay*


----------



## mandarhino

Three words Thumper - Smafolk and Duns Sweden.


----------



## mandarhino

modo said:


> OMG I have to leave this thread or I'll have no money left :dohh:

Modo has an amazing picture of her LoveitLoveitLoveit haul from their January sale. :haha: 

My favourite bright & colourful kids clothing brands are Duns, Smafolk, El Sikke Lej, Miny Mo, Polarn o Pyret, Me Too and Molo (though I've found the patterns fade). A cheaper one is Lindex, which is like H&M.


----------



## Thumper

:ignore:

Modo's haul is beeeee-utiful.:cloud9:


----------



## Thumper

£16.99 for one 1yo's top!!!!!! I barely spend that on me! Eeeek. But sooo beautiful. I'm now on the barnyard kids website. This is worse than when Jen forces me to buy nappies.

ETA £24.99 for a short sleeved top! I'd want full sleeves for that money!


----------



## rwhite

I don't know if I'd put a pink nappy on Lachlan, or one that had "Princess" or the likes written on the bum, but I'm quite non confirmist as to what I'll dress him in.

He has some rainbow baby legs that I got him when he was just wee and he looks adorable in them :cloud9: Also recently got him a Daiquiri Tutto. I would get a purple (royal purple, like, not lavender) nappy for him if I saw one cause that would just be awesome.


----------



## mandarhino

Thumper said:


> £16.99 for one 1yo's top!!!!!! I barely spend that on me! Eeeek. But sooo beautiful. I'm now on the barnyard kids website. This is worse than when Jen forces me to buy nappies.
> 
> ETA £24.99 for a short sleeved top! I'd want full sleeves for that money!

I know! You need to buy second hand or when the places have sales. I normally wait for a 40-60% off sale. I find all of those brands wear very well so there's no issue buying second hand. The only exception is Molo, where I've had issues with fading or cotton knit bobbling a bit. Polarn o Pyret and El Sikke Lej in particular wash really, really well IMO.


----------



## T-Bex

Nooope, don't care! Fluff is fluff!


----------



## Hayley90

mandarhino said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> £16.99 for one 1yo's top!!!!!! I barely spend that on me! Eeeek. But sooo beautiful. I'm now on the barnyard kids website. This is worse than when Jen forces me to buy nappies.
> 
> ETA £24.99 for a short sleeved top! I'd want full sleeves for that money!
> 
> I know! You need to buy second hand or when the places have sales. I normally wait for a 40-60% off sale. I find all of those brands wear very well so there's no issue buying second hand. The only exception is Molo, where I've had issues with fading or cotton knit bobbling a bit. Polarn o Pyret and El Sikke Lej in particular wash really, really well IMO.Click to expand...

Agreed! We had some gorgeous Ej Sekke Lej sleepsuits when harrison was really really little, and they didnt even bobble, they were beautiful. Same with POP stuff, thats why i get so much of his basics there. 

x


----------

